# Assembler: Assemblierbarer Quelltext auslesen (Windows-Anwendungen)



## Thomas Rebele (17. April 2005)

Ich möchte von bestimmten Win32-Anwendungen den Quelltext auslesen, verändern und wieder assemblieren.

 Mit Win32dasm kann ich den Quelltext auslesen, dieser ist aber kein assemblierbarer. Welche Programme kann ich dazu verwenden.

 Mit freundlichen Grüßen

 Thomas Rebele


----------



## Dennis Wronka (17. April 2005)

Du weisst dass Reverse Engineering illegal ist?


----------



## Thomas Rebele (17. April 2005)

Müssten dann nicht alle Disassembler und ähnliches (wie debug.exe bei Windows) verboten werden?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (18. April 2005)

Nein, denn der Zweck eines solchen Programmes ist es ja ein Programm zu debuggen und nicht es zu disassemblen und zu veraendern.

Dann muesstest Du auch Brennprogramme verbieten, denn man kann damit ja Raubkopien erzeugen.


----------



## mov (18. April 2005)

Abgesehen davon glaub ich nicht, dass MS zu doof ist seine Programme gegen Disassembler zu schützen. Du würdest sicher Probleme bekommen.


----------



## Stitch04 (16. Mai 2005)

Vielleicht kuggt hier jemand ja noch mal rein.
Ich hab sowas mit den Explorer gemacht ...
hab dazu Ressource Hacker verwendet (einfach mal googeln!)
Wirklich ein sehr amüsantes Tool  
Besonder diese lästige Windows Flagge gegen ein eigenes Bildchen zu tauschen ist schon nett anzusehen!


----------

